# Advanced Professional Pastry Chef



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was just curious as to what everyones thoughts were on The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef by Bo Friberg. I have the book and I love it. Just wondering what everyone else thinks?


----------



## grishka (Nov 19, 2005)

i just think that is the pastry chef bible, :chef:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would not go a day without them. They are an invaluable help.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I do not have the advanced but have The Professional Pastry Chef.
I can't agree with it being the bible or even close. I found comments on items or formulas to have no explanation. This is for the Professional and I could add many comments to the generic statements. I found the word foolproof used in many items for which I just laughed in my head knowing that many things could go wrong. Thsi is the least used book when going to my library.
Gosh. I hate to be negetive about something that others are real positive about. This is just my 2 cents. I think it's a great book for the non or semi experienced pastry chef. Also a little confused, it's the fundamentals for the pro's.
I am also blessed to have family and inlaw2s in Europe and 40-50 percent of my library is from there.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Pan you are not being negative you are stating an opinion nothing wrong with that at all. I have both books. Unfortunately I do not have that large of a library when it comes to Pastry. I use them mainly for reference most of the time. And I agree with you on "foolproof" issues a lot can and will go wrong and most of the time at the worst possible moment. I just purchased Harold Mcgees book today and the chapter on Sugar Chocolate and Confectionary I believe will teach this rookie a little bit more about how and why I am doing something the way I am doing it. Of course you and CH have helped me a lot. Oh, by the way Pan, you and CH haven't bailed on me have you? Just wondering, seeing some sugar questions and you and CH haven't jumped in yet.


----------

